# Reggie Miller....?



## agoo

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2966170



JA Adande at ESPN.com said:


> Reggie Miller says he is contemplating a return to the NBA, this time with the Boston Celtics.
> 
> Miller, who turns 42 on Aug. 24, played his entire 18-year career with the Indiana Pacers before retiring in 2005. Since his playing days ended he has worked as a television analyst for TNT.
> 
> Miller was all set to continue that job when Celtics general manager Danny Ainge and coach Doc Rivers asked him to think about joining their revamped team in a reserve role, playing about 15 minutes per game.


I'm slightly intregued...only slightly.

Perhaps Charles Oakley and Scottie Pippen will be coming here too?


----------



## LX

Reggie can't be serious. He was washed up when he retired 2 years ago...


----------



## Jizzy

Why would he want to come back? He already had a story book ending, to join another team to chase a ring just doesn't seem like Reggie.


----------



## Causeway

Oakley actaully has said he wants back. Really. Not necessarily to Boston though. 

Reggie wants a shot at a ring - like all players do. I can't imagine he has much of anything left though. It'd be weird cheering for Reggie too. 

Everyone wants to play for Ainge's Celtics!


----------



## Ainge for 3

Celticsmania is contagious!

Reggie Miller is still in shape and he can still shoot a basketball and he has a ton of experience (he won't make many mental mistakes that cost teams wins). Can he be effective for 10-15 minutes a game-- more effective than what his replacement would be? Yes. 

Hey, MJ, we have a roster spot for you, too! #23 is unavailable, though, so I hope that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## knickstorm

Ainge for 3 said:


> Celticsmania is contagious!
> 
> Reggie Miller is still in shape and he can still shoot a basketball and he has a ton of experience (he won't make many mental mistakes that cost teams wins). Can he be effective for 10-15 minutes a game-- more effective than what his replacement would be? Yes.
> 
> Hey, MJ, we have a roster spot for you, too! #23 is unavailable, though, so I hope that's not a deal breaker.


experience is overrated.........how much experience did the cavs have compared to the pistons last year???? how much experience did the pistons have when they took out the lakers to win their title a couple years back


----------



## Bubbles

knickstorm said:


> experience is overrated.........how much experience did the cavs have compared to the pistons last year???? how much experience did the pistons have when they took out the lakers to win their title a couple years back


Good point there, but I still think Reggie could be a good bench player for Boston.


----------



## StephenJackson

Quite Frankly said:


> Good point there, but I still think Reggie could be a good bench player for Boston.


Reggie could still be a bench player for anyone. I can guarantee he would still be a starter if he stayed with the Pacers up until now. Never underestimate greatness...at any age.


----------



## Five5even

Ray Allen, Tony Allen, Eddie House already play SG. Why does Boston need another SG, especially one that is over 40 years old?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Maybe they can sign Karl Malone and Hakeem to fill in at the 4/5? :lol:


----------



## Ainge for 3

knickstorm said:


> experience is overrated.........how much experience did the cavs have compared to the pistons last year???? how much experience did the pistons have when they took out the lakers to win their title a couple years back


OTOH, sophmore Chris Webber called a TO his team didn't have...










And 24 year old Amare Stoudemire left the bench and got suspended...










Experience counts for something.


----------



## Marcus13

yall gettin all worked up over nothing. Nothing will come out of this


----------



## JuX

No way Reggie's coming back.


----------



## knickstorm

Ainge for 3 said:


> OTOH, sophmore Chris Webber called a TO his team didn't have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 24 year old Amare Stoudemire left the bench and got suspended...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience counts for something.


yea, and veterans patrick ewing, allan houston, john starks, larry johnson all got suspended for coming off the bench and the knicks dropped 3 games in a row vs the HEAT.

I aint saying experience doesnt count for nothing, but his game is more important. If miller puts the celtics over the top it'll be because of his game, not because of his experience. He's never won a title either.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Please no. I just want Mutumbo. Don't waste money elsewhere. Just Mutumbo (and Hakeem if he decides he wants to bring his walker onto the court)


----------



## pokpok

Reggie for 3!!!! CELTICS WIN!! CELTICS WIN!!!


----------



## Truth34

While I hated Chuck Person, Jermaine O'Neal and others, I always respected Reggie Miller. I applaud Danny for pulling out the stops. I don't think Reggie can bring too much on the court. But if his body can take the rigors of travel and practice, he would be a good guy to have in the locker room, and might be a presence on the court you can't ignore in crunch time when you're down by 3.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

Five5even said:


> Ray Allen, Tony Allen, Eddie House already play SG. Why does Boston need another SG, especially one that is over 40 years old?


House is going to be a combo guard for the Celtics and Tony Allen is going to split time at the SG and SF spot as a defensive guy. While I doubt it will happen, I'd see the depth chart looking like:
PG- Rondo/House
SG- R. Allen/T. Allen/Miller
SF- Pierce/T. Allen/B. Wallace


----------



## all_aus

even gary patyton wld be a betta option i rekon


----------



## Krimzon

Reggie wouldn't be a terrible idea as long as he doesn't play big minutes.


----------



## L

I hope he doesnt come back. His last game was really memorable when everybody gave him an ovation and Brown actually took a timeout so the ovation would last longer.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9dg01iWlRCY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9dg01iWlRCY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## 31andOnly

Everytime I see that video it makes me shed a few tears of both sorrow and joy...


----------



## LamarButler

I think it could work. 

This is a shooter, not a slasher or anything else. Possibly the greatest shooter ever. For you guys questioning his age, he showed he could light it up 2 years ago. With the suspensions, he averaged 20 per game until the guys came back. He scored 39 against the Lakers. I think he could play more than 15 minutes a game. He may be 42, but when he was 40, he was the most fit player in the league. Thats what he was known for, running through screens and just tiring people out. I think he's better than anyone available and is a great locker room guy.


----------



## P-Dub34

LX said:


> Reggie can't be serious. He was washed up when he retired 2 years ago...


You mean the two years ago when he buried the Celtics in the first round?


----------



## Pimped Out

i think reggie could still come in and contribute. especially in a robert horry type role, except he could probably handle being a bigger part of the team in the regular season.


----------



## LX

P-Dub34 said:


> You mean the two years ago when he buried the Celtics in the first round?


As if that's saying much. Not like the Celtics were a defensive juggernaut.


----------



## P-Dub34

I'm not saying he should come back.

But saying he was finished in '05 - when he averaged 15 a game and kept the Pacers afloat with the suspensions and helped his team advance with their best player playing hurt - is just ignorant.


----------



## seifer0406

Ainge should just come out of retirement. At 40+, they are basically the same player. Doc too


----------



## Avalanche

well i doubt its going to happen, but itd certainly be cool to see reggie for 10-15 mins a night with the celtics.


----------



## Avalanche

heh


----------



## CanteriWalker

What are the odds...we just signed Pollard,and Reggie is coming back..just reminds me of the "How to replace Reggie Miller" segment with Pollard..:lol:


----------



## R-Star

I sure hope he doesnt. He should be remembered as the face of the Pacers, and the games best clutch 3 point threat of all time.

Best case scenario you guys win a title, an Reggie tagged along for it.
Worst case scenario you guys dont win the title, and Reggie came back to be a 3rd string guy and did nothing to improve his memory.


----------



## agoo

Avalanche said:


> heh



I'm not sure I like that.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Avalanche said:


> heh


Yes, please. Reggie looks good in green!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Ft1Mpffg44"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Ft1Mpffg44" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

You can't teach clutch. I trust Reggie to make a key jump shot to stop the other team's momentum or tie the game or win it. We are a half court team so having guys who can hit shots is key. 

Nolan Ryan could pitch out of the pen today for a major league team and get guys out for an inning or two (he can still throw at 90 mph and knows how to hit his spots, but he doesn't have the endurance to start) and he is 60 years old. Reggie Miller would come out of our pen to put up a scoreless inning for us and I firmly believe he can manage that-- and he will be happy in that role. 

This is all in time. Don't worry about the luxury tax-- the ownership has money and the Cs will sell out this year so there's revenue there. 










Accumulate as much talent as possible regardless of the expense and win playoff games-- that's our mission.


----------



## P-Dub34

> I trust Reggie to make a key jump shot to stop the other team's momentum or tie the game or win it


We already have a guy who does that, and has been doing it since he came into the league ten years ago.


----------



## Avalanche

Imagine having to hit a game winner at the end of the game and having Miller/Allen/Pierce/Garnett all on the floor at the same time...

i like it personally itd be great to see reggie out there again


----------



## Ainge for 3

P-Dub34 said:


> We already have a guy who does that, and has been doing it since he came into the league ten years ago.


Which is why Reggie would have all day to shoot and be wide open when the other team double teams the guy who came into the league ten years ago. We'd be signing Reggie Miller to play HORSE. There's nobody in the NBA who wants to play HORSE with Reggie Miller today.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Avalanche said:


> Imagine having to hit a game winner at the end of the game and having Miller/Allen/Pierce/Garnett all on the floor at the same time...
> 
> i like it personally itd be great to see reggie out there again


Since teams can only have 5 guys on the floor at a time defending that Celtics foursome, I'd like our chances of winning the game.

An Indianapolis sports writer was on WEEI this morning and he is friends with Reggie. He emails him periodically. He had emailed him when the Mavs were interested in Reggie coming out of retirement to go to Dallas and Reggie replied back to say it wasn't something he'd do. He emailed Reggie about this latest Celtics incarnation of the same idea, and Reggie has not responded to that email, yet-- which was suggested to be an indication that Reggie is seriously considering this.


----------



## Avalanche

well its up on pacers.com and the front page on nba.com that hes contemplating the come back, last line of the article says hes checking with family and peers before making a decision.

im still not sure it would happen as rumors with the retired stars never do, but this is looking more and more likely now.


----------



## TheTruth34

Jizzy said:


> Why would he want to come back? He already had a story book ending, to join another team to chase a ring just doesn't seem like Reggie.



Reggie went out perfectly and just like Michael Jordan would be waring out his welcome. To average 20 ppg over 18 yrs and then come back to score about 4 to 5 points a game with the celtics, just isnt reggie. I love Reggie, possibly my favorite player to ever play the game, but at the same time i dont want him to ruin his perfect ending.


----------



## TheTruth34

Maybe getting Reggie and Pollard will lure former Pacer...Jalen Rose into the team too, which maybe would then bring webber who is friends with rose and then resulting in mutombo signing to win a ring :lol:


----------



## Floods

I don't want that old bag there's nothing at this point in his career that he can do that Eddie house can't do. Let's please stick with Brevin Knight.
OT: Is it true that Kandi's back with the C's?


----------



## Floods

TheTruth34 said:


> Maybe getting Reggie and Pollard will lure former Pacer...Jalen Rose into the team too, which maybe would then bring webber who is friends with rose and then resulting in mutombo signing to win a ring :lol:


So we go from a team of pre-schoolers to a team of fossils... :clap2:


----------



## Avalanche

David_Ortiz said:


> I don't want that old bag there's nothing at this point in his career that he can do that Eddie house can't do. Let's please stick with Brevin Knight.
> OT: Is it true that Kandi's back with the C's?


Brevin Knight has gone to the clippers and wouldnt really have helped that much with his poor shooting anyway.

Kandi hasnt signed anything as of yet, but its looking more and more likely he'll be brought back as the third string center before the season starts


----------



## B_&_B

What about A.Houston? :lol:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2967380


----------



## Floods

Before you know it Jeff Hornacek will be looking to come back.


----------



## Avalanche

B_&_B said:


> What about A.Houston? :lol:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2967380


lol yeah i saw that too, seems like whenever one vet comes out saying they might come back theres a small group that quickly follows.

in all seriousness though houston was very banged up when he left the league, although he feels in game shape now the reason he stopped was basically his knees couldnt hold up... i dont think he would last very long before going down to injury again


----------



## agoo

You think Steve Kerr will be the GM/Player for the Suns?


----------



## aquaitious

Anyone remember when MJ came back with the Wizards and Barkley trying to lose weight so he can join him?


----------



## mrsister

aquaitious said:


> Anyone remember when MJ came back with the Wizards and Barkley trying to lose weight so he can join him?


Barkley should come back. He can beat really old refs in a foot race.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Argh forget all this noise. Let's dedicate all our money towards getting Dikembe on board!


----------



## Ainge for 3

silverpaw1786 said:


> Argh forget all this noise. Let's dedicate all our money towards getting Dikembe on board!


I don't think that signing Miller will impact our ability to get Mutombo. If he wants to play for us, we'll sign him for what he wants.


----------



## silverpaw1786

Ainge for 3 said:


> I don't think that signing Miller will impact our ability to get Mutombo. If he wants to play for us, we'll sign him for what he wants.


Miller would be the 15th roster spot. I don't want us to cut Jackie Manual.


----------



## Ainge for 3

Can't we send Pruitt and Davis to the NBDL to free up active roster space?


----------



## agoo

I believe they still count against the 15, even in the D-League.


----------



## Causeway

Correct.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

silverpaw1786 said:


> Miller would be the 15th roster spot. I don't want us to cut Jackie Manual.


Yeah, cutting D-League talent players always hurts.


----------



## Causeway

aquaitious said:


> Anyone remember when MJ came back with the Wizards and Barkley trying to lose weight so he can join him?


It was a sad sight.


----------



## silverpaw1786

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Yeah, cutting D-League talent players always hurts.


'He plays better defense than Tony Allen. Rebounds better too.


----------



## agoo

Then why wasn't he in the league?


----------



## Truth34

Why would anybody still be talking about Jalen Rose at this point? He is GARBAGE.

Nice column by Hollinger today on Reggie Miller.


----------



## silverpaw1786

agoo101284 said:


> Then why wasn't he in the league?


No ball handling skills.


----------



## TheTruth34

So guys, as much as we could use Reggie Miller to hit the open shot when KG, and Allen and Pierce are being doubled when one of them is on fire, i dont think he should come back, and i dont think he will.
His last game was just too great. Heres the clip of his final game, the reporter asks him has he ever considered staying one more year. he said no, even with the same crowd that cheered him on for 18 yrs and cheered him on during the 2000 Finals chanting, ONE MORE YEAR, ONE MORE YEAR. So if wont do it for them, he shouldnt do it Boston.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9dg01iWlRCY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9dg01iWlRCY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: Reggie Miller*

*sigh* I miss reggie. Especially now that Iverson's in the west.


----------



## Ainge for 3

*Re: Reggie Miller*

Why did you start a new Reggie Miller thread?

So that I can merge it.  -aqua.


----------



## Avalanche

well Dallas and Pheonix are now both interested in signing miller... i think he'd have preference in boston though as they contacted him first about the come back and thats the only reason he considered it..

i hope so anyway id hate to see him on either of those teams


----------



## Avalanche

if we dont get him, might be an alternative lol:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=comebacktrail

SPREE?


> Boston chasing Spree is a natural now that they've traded for his pal Garnett, but at least one of Spree's former teammates doesn't offer the Celtics (or anyone else) much hope. "I don't think he's returning [NBA] calls these days," he said.



VAN HORN?


> Van Horn could get work if he wanted it faster than anyone on this list. Denver had strong interest last season and Boston is a natural suitor now given that the Celtics are looking for shooters to ease the perimeter burden on Allen ... and given that Van Horn is 10 years younger than Miller.


----------



## P-Dub34

silverpaw1786 said:


> No ball handling skills.


I hate to break this to you, but there are a lot of guards with crappy ballhandling skills that are in the league. Inability to handle the rock itself isn't going to keep him out of the NBA.


----------



## BostonBasketball

P-Dub34 said:


> I hate to break this to you, but there are a lot of guards with crappy ballhandling skills that are in the league. Inability to handle the rock itself isn't going to keep him out of the NBA.


See Gerald Green.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47580/20070813/reggie_working_out_twice_a_day/


> Reggie Miller is reportedly working out twice a day to see if his 42-year-old body can handle the rigors of an 82-game NBA schedule. Although the Mavericks seem to be rumored to be interested in every old player with delusions of a comeback, they have not been mentioned as suitors for Miller. *It seems he is either going to the Celtics or no one. And the smart money says that he will play.* One advantage that the Celtics have, according to the Boston Globe, is that Miller and new Celtic Kevin Garnett are neighbors with off-season homes in Malibu. Kevin will likely be dropping by a lot.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47578/20070813/suns_have_not_contacted_reggie/


> Despite insinuations in the Dallas media, the Suns have not shown any interest in 42-year-old Reggie Miller, nor do they intend to do so.


cool news IMO


----------



## banner17

There's really only one reason why I am against this and that Reggie is a Pacer and I think it's really unique that he spent his whole career there. He did have a story book ending.

That being said, if he can produce at 75% of the level that he did during his final year, that still makes him one of the top reserve sgs in the league. Why wouldn't you want that?


----------



## Ainge for 3

banner17 said:


> There's really only one reason why I am against this and that Reggie is a Pacer and I think it's really unique that he spent his whole career there. He did have a story book ending.
> 
> That being said, if he can produce at 75% of the level that he did during his final year, that still makes him one of the top reserve sgs in the league. Why wouldn't you want that?


Eh, KG is a T-Wolve, too. He's just in exile. Even if he wins a couple of rings here, he'll be viewed as a T-Wolve. Same with Reggie. He'll still be a Pacer, but just one who is playing one season for kicks with us. 

2007-08 NBA Sixth Man of the Year Award goes to Reggie Miller!


----------



## cgcatsfan

If we get him, I don't see how we can complain. 
It's pretty clear that he, Garnett Allen and Pierce want rings badly and this offers them all a pretty good shot.


----------



## Premier

He would have to stick around for two years to have a decent shot at a ring. I don't think the Celtics are title contenders until they have one more offseason to build a bench.


----------



## Avalanche

Premier said:


> He would have to stick around for two years to have a decent shot at a ring. I don't think the Celtics are title contenders until they have one more offseason to build a bench.


very true, however the more we can get done this off-season the less there is to complete next year, if reggie is lined up for a couple of seasons thats one less position that needs to be looked at next off-season.

it looks like reggie might take a while to make his decision, so basically if he signs it will just be a late bonus before camp starts.


----------



## Premier

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">*No quick decision from Reggie*

Reggie Miller is reportedly working out twice a day to see if his 42-year-old body can handle the rigors of an 82-game NBA schedule. Although the Mavericks seem to be rumored to be interested in every old player with delusions of a comeback, they have not been mentioned as suitors for Miller. It seems he is either going to the Celtics or no one. And the smart money says that he will play. One advantage that the Celtics have, according to the Boston Globe, is that Miller and new Celtic Kevin Garnett are neighbors with off-season homes in Malibu. Kevin will likely be dropping by a lot.

-- Jan Hubbard</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Causeway

Well, I like that it's not some glory trip back. Sounds like Miller truly wants to make sure his bady can handle the NBA. If that's the case and he joins the Celtics, all the better.


----------



## Affirmative Action

One of the few players I really admire. I hated how his last NBA game ended. Reggie deserves a ring, and Boston is the most ideal place for him.


----------



## Avalanche

He was on a radio interview, talking to Dan Patrick i think... and KG was actually at his place, Garnett saying hes in "Full get reggie mode" and they were joking about what number he would wear etc.

said he would keep working out until next week and then make a decision

-EDIT- Ah didnt see there was a thread on it


----------



## banner17

If he signs, I say he should wear #17 as in Banner 17 :clap:


----------



## Avalanche

banner17 said:


> If he signs, I say he should wear #17 as in Banner 17 :clap:


already retired unfortunately (as are half the celtics jerseys lol)


----------



## silverpaw1786

Avalanche said:


> already retired unfortunately (as are half the celtics jerseys lol)


John Havlicek


----------



## agoo

I would hope that Reggie would see a need to stick around for a couple of years as the odds against a Celtics championship next season are about as high as the odds for one with the current roster after the three stars.


----------



## Avalanche

agoo101284 said:


> I would hope that Reggie would see a need to stick around for a couple of years as the odds against a Celtics championship next season are about as high as the odds for one with the current roster after the three stars.


winning this season is far from impossible, if the bench fills out a little more they are a top 4-5 team in the league and coming out of the east gives them a very good chance.


----------



## banner17

Avalanche said:


> winning this season is far from impossible, if the bench fills out a little more they are a top 4-5 team in the league and coming out of the east gives them a very good chance.


agreed

the thing that I like the most about the Paul, Ray, Kevin, trifecta; is that not only have all of them been top 20 players in the league for the past five to seven years, but they are also really intelligent players. All of them have been 'The Man' on their respective teams, but none of them have been real pre-madonas and full of themselves as such. Paul did for a bit about three years ago when he whined that he didn't get enough touches and at that time, I was the first one that said, trade him. Since then, he's been nothing but a great player bringing the young guys along and being unselfish when Al got on a roll or whomever else. 

I see the same traits in Kevin and Ray. Kevin sulked some the past couple of years, but I doubt he would've had McHale brought in some exciting young talent like we've had in Boston. Since 04', the Timberwolves imploded big time, with not a single significant acquisition or drafted player. It's no wonder Kevin struggled to lead.

We've got our holes to be certain and can question some of our bench acquisitions, but for me, this off season has been like Christmas. These three guys would all rank in my top ten or better for favorite players in the league over the past ten years. I've enjoyed watching them because they are elite players who know the fundamentals of the game well, aren't headcases and are unselfish on the court. To have two of those kind of players on the same team is great. To have three is pretty special.

I recognize it typically takes a couple years to gel, but I think these three players, because of the type of players they are, will gel very quickly.

The future is now, not 2008-2009. If healthy, these three can make it happen right now.


----------



## agoo

I didn't say it was impossible. I just said its more likely to not happen than it is to happen. And its not the Eastern Conference that is giving me concerns. Its the Spurs. As a team, they're just that good. As a team, we're going to take a year to get together and gather players.


----------



## Avalanche

agoo101284 said:


> I didn't say it was impossible. I just said its more likely to not happen than it is to happen. And its not the Eastern Conference that is giving me concerns. Its the Spurs. As a team, they're just that good. As a team, we're going to take a year to get together and gather players.


definately, but when you look at it the spurs are about as likely to get there as boston is... they have to go through dallas, houston, utah, pheonix etc...

we've seen some of those teams beat them in the past, and they have never repeated.
i think this team matches up ok with the spurs, and the suns.

houston and Dallas are a bad match up for boston at the moment.

that being said the spurs are still my bet to come out of the west


----------



## jreywind

This is REGGIE FREAKIN' MILLER some of these comments are ludicrous! :azdaja: I can't believe posters here are actually worried about a D League player if he signs. Come on people. He has more talent in one finger than most of those players. If he isn't able to play he won't play, but if he says he can play he will help the Cs a ton.


----------



## Avalanche

NO REGGIE? 

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070823/SPORTS0403/708230568



> "That's it,'' he said by telephone from his home in Malibu, Calif. "Physically, I know I could have done it. But mentally, when you do something like this, you've either got to be all in or all out. And I've decided I'm all out.
> "Earlier today (Thursday), I was ready to come back. I was going to do it. But then I flew back here, I thought about it, I talked to a lot of people, and honestly, most people told me I should come back. Charles (Barkley), Mark (Jackson), Doug (Collins), they all said I should do it. And when I was back in Indy this week for the Peyton (Manning charity bowling event), people on the streets, they'd tell me to do it.
> "But as the day went on, I just realized I wasn't ready mentally to put myself through the grind again.''


----------



## Premier

Meh. I prefer Patterson and it seems like it was one or the other.


----------



## Avalanche

Premier said:


> Meh. I prefer Patterson and it seems like it was one or the other.


Well true,itd be cool to see reggie suit up with these guys but its pretty obvious Patterson would be much more valuable.

hopefully they move to sign him now


----------

